# Switched to Consumer Cellular



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2019)

Switched 3 phones from Verizon to Consumer Cellular .. Kept the same numbers had to switch to their flip phones
$97 for the phones, $50 a month for call and text only..


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2019)

We’ve had CC for about 2 years now Ken. We like it, but we don’t pay quite as much as you do. We have unlimited text, unlimited talk and 250 mb of data. Ours runs about $40 a month for 2 lines.


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2019)

Love CC. I have unlimited talk and text for 28.00 a month and includes insurance for the phone.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2019)

Pappy said:


> We’ve had CC for about 2 years now Ken. We like it, but we don’t pay quite as much as you do. We have unlimited text, unlimited talk and 250 mb of data. Ours runs about $40 a month for 2 lines.





terry123 said:


> Love CC. I have unlimited talk and text for 28.00 a month and includes insurance for the phone.


Mine is a little higher than yours due to 3 phone lines..


----------



## twinkles (May 22, 2019)

i have consumer cellular also---i dont text i use mine mostly for long distant phone calls ---its unlimited calling for $26.00 a month


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2019)

twinkles said:


> i have consumer cellular also---i dont text i use mine mostly for long distant phone calls ---its unlimited calling for $26.00 a month


I got $40 off the next 2 months because I signed on 2 phones during their promotion for May through June..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2019)

I'm letting my Tracfone service die out next month.  On my new (and first) smartphone, I chose Consumer Cellular because of recommendations on this forum.  We have two phones that we paid $79. for, and the CC plan gives us  250min. of talk and text and 2GB of data.  We don't use the phones much, just for short calls so far, taking a few pictures and playing around with a couple of texts to get the hang of it.  They stay off most of the time, just use them when one of us goes out somewhere.  

So far I'm happy with the service, it was supposed to be around $40 a month, but with the little add ons, it's more like $48 a month.  I just have trouble logging into their website, it never remembers my password so I always have to make believe I forgot my password, have them text me with a temporary one, then go through the process and I'm able to log in.  Once I log out, next time, same thing.  I used their support chat and called numerous times about this, and nothing they've said or done has helped.  I get the statement mailed to my house anyway though, although I pay the bill via credit card.


----------



## Pappy (May 23, 2019)

Seabreeze, did you click save password. With my iPad, I just hold my finger print on my home button and have access to most of my accounts.


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2019)

I would really like to unload my iPhone, but I use it for much more than just talking and texting. I bought the newest phone a few months ago and am still adjusting to the newest features. 

Speaking of cell phones, I see people everywhere walking with their heads down panning through their phones. It’s incredible that so many of us depend on our cell phone. I have my home computers linked with my iPhone, so I need a lot of memory, which the new phone has and is probably why they are so expensive. 

I still don’t think kids need a phone costing a $1000.00.


----------



## johndoe (May 23, 2019)

I have Tracphone and at $20 every 90 days you can't beat it. My flip phone cost $5.00. It has quite a few features, but has limitations. Used as a phone, it works fine. I never felt I needed a cell phone , but who knows, some day I might have to call and say "I've fallen and I can't get up".


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Seabreeze, did you click save password. With my iPad, I just hold my finger print on my home button and have access to most of my accounts.



Yes I did Pappy, it didn't help.  I don't have issues with any other site I'm logging on to, just that one.  It's okay, not that big of a deal, just annoying.  My phone doesn't have a fingerprint feature, and I'm good with that too.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 24, 2019)

After retiring I switched over to a flip-phone with Consumer Cellular. The Missus did the same about a year or so later on. We just have them if they'er needed for something. On our plan two flip-phones runs about $34.00 a month.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 24, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm letting my Tracfone service die out next month.  On my new (and first) smartphone, I chose Consumer Cellular because of recommendations on this forum.  We have two phones that we paid $79. for, and the CC plan gives us  250min. of talk and text and 2GB of data.  We don't use the phones much, just for short calls so far, taking a few pictures and playing around with a couple of texts to get the hang of it.  They stay off most of the time, just use them when one of us goes out somewhere.
> 
> So far I'm happy with the service, it was supposed to be around $40 a month, but with the little add ons, it's more like $48 a month.  I just have trouble logging into their website, it never remembers my password so I always have to make believe I forgot my password, have them text me with a temporary one, then go through the process and I'm able to log in.  Once I log out, next time, same thing.  I used their support chat and called numerous times about this, and nothing they've said or done has helped.  I get the statement mailed to my house anyway though, although I pay the bill via credit card.



I still have my old $20.00 flip phone with Virgin pay as you go, no monthly charge and 20 cents per minute.

I don't use the phone much so even with the high cost per minute it only runs $100.00/year for me to top up the talk time.

Question what does 2GB of data translate to in the real world.  I've been thinking about going to a smartphone so I could use it for a variety of services but I honestly don't understand how much data I would need.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 10, 2019)

It has been 3 weeks since we switched, and we had only one robo call!!


----------

